# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  الشتاء قادم !!

## حزن العمر

http://booo7.com/wav/ana9.ra 
الشتاء قادم !! 
شتاء العمر بيننا كم هو قارص بارد
وكم هو حزين كئيب بعدك يا صاحب
شتاء العمر ياصاحبي لونه لون الغرائب
تعيس كئيب نظراته مليئة بخوفه الجارف
شتاء الحزن ياصاحبي في طريقه لقلبك قادم
فلترتدي أثواب الذكرى ولتغني للحمائم
ولترقص الأمطار تبكي على حالنا البائس
شتاء العمر بيننا يغني بصوته الحزين الراقص
فلتحتمي من دموع أمطاره ومن عزف السحائب
شتاء العمر قادم ياصاحبي والطريق بيننا حائل
والأشواق باكية والذكرى في قبرها البائس
فصل الشتاء ياصاحبي في عامنا هذا باكاً
فلا أنت موجود تحكي له عن حبك الصادق
ولا أنا في الخارج أراقصه وأغني له أداعب
فصل الشتاء في عامنا هذا حزين جوه يائس
فلا أنت تعشقه ولا أنا انتظره بشغفي السائر
فصل الشتاء في عامنا هذا ليته يرحل لكنه عائد
ليته يمضي ولا اتذكر أمطاره وشوقنا وحبنا المتنافس
ليته يرحل ولا أبكي على الذكرى وجرحي النازف
لكنه .. لكنه .. قادم عائد بذكرى الحزن والهواجس
عائد يحكي بغزارة أمطاره حكاية حبنا البائس
عائد كما يعود كل فصل بحكايته وحزنه ولحنه المتجانس
هكذا هي فصول العمر تمضي معك يامن كنت لي صاحب
يامن كنت لي حبيبا وأصبحت الآن غريب مجهول مفارق 
تحيتي العطرة لكم
حزن العمر

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

*ليش يابعد قلبي هالحزن*

*كلماتك مذهله جميله تحمل في طياتها*

*الحزن والفراق والكأبه والفرار*

*من الشيء* 

*غاليتي دعي عنكِ الحزن وأبتسمي فالشتاء أتى بالفرح*

*أتى يحمل على كفيه السعاده وسيمحي ذاك الجرح*

*تقبلي مروري وإعجابي بحروفكِ الرائعه*

*أختكِ بسوووووووووووووووووووووومه*

----------


## لحن الخلود

حزن العمر كلماتك رائعة والى الامام 
نتظر جديدك 
تقبلي مروري
اختك لحن الخلود

----------


## سعاد حمزه

*حزن العمر* 
*بورك قلمكِ*
*إلا الأمام دوماً*

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*يسلموووعزيزتي*
*حزن العمر*
*انشاء اللة تنعمين بالافراح والمسرات*
*تفائلي وابتسمي*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## اسير الهوى

حزن العمر

الوحدة تهيج برد الشتاء فلا غطاء يدفيها غير قلب المعشوق..

العيش مع الذكرى يحطمنا ويوقف عقارب الساعة فكل يوم كماضيه وتاليه

لكن لنرتشف من الامل رشفة لتنسينا ولنقفل صندوق ذكرياتنا فهي تبكينا

ولنستعد للترحال الى مستقبل آخر وان لم يكن كما تمنيناه

لانها هذه اقدارنا وما حكم لنا بهذه الدنيا

***

اخيتي قرئت خطوط دموعك تفتحت لي جروح باتت قديمة لكن أثرها لازال موجود

اخيتي لنرحم حالنا... ولن اكمل..؟؟!!!!

عديني ان تكوني بخير..

اخوك ياسر

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*I will come back* 

*لي رجعة خيتووو* 

*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*بعدها ما صارت صدق ونسيتني 
مره اشتعل مره انطفي خليتني 
ماعندي غيرك اشتكي له يازمن 
انا بديت وانا الي اذفع الثمن 
غلطان كنت اتصورك حبيتني 
تونا بيدنا ياهوا خطواتنا
مره فرح مره حزن غنواتنا 
بيدك طفيت اشموعنا بليا سبب 
احنا انتهينا وبعد ما يفيد العتب
ياصاحبي نجوم الظهر راويتني
بعدها ما صارت صدق ونسيتني 
مره اشتعل مره انطفي خليتني 
ماعندي غيرك اشتكي له يازمن 
انا بديت وانا الي اذفع الثمن 
غلطان كنت اتصورك حبيتني 
شيصير قلي لو كنت اكثر صبر 
ضحيت لك وانت غلط غلطة عمر 
ضاع كل شي وانتهت قصة هواك
لاتظن امشي بعد خطوه وراك 
على احر من الجمر مشيتني 
بعدها ما صارت صدق ونسيتني 
مره اشتعل مره انطفي خليتني 
ماعندي غيرك اشتكي له يازمن 
انا بديت وانا الي اذفع الثمن 
غلطان كنت اتصورك حبيتني 
بعدها ما صارت صدق ونسيتني 
مره اشتعل مره انطفي خليتني* 
****
هكذا هم يتلون الحروف ويعزفون ويلحنون 
ويصدرون مجموعه من الكاسيتات على اغانيهم 
ولاكن هل امير العاشقين جاسم مثلهم ام ماذا* 
*فا أجل جاء الشتاء البارد وانا بوحدتي اسير ليس لي سواه 
اين هو فلم يصبح كلام اهله صدق فبدا التفكير بهم 
لماذا هل لانهم اخدوه من يدي لا والف لا 
فصدق من قال 
بعدها ما صارت صدق ونسيتني 
مره اشتعل مره انطفي خليتني 
اجل صدق* 
*****
*في ليلتي البارده انقشى لك حروفي المتتاليه ياعزيزي 
فها انا اتمشي في صحراء قاحله اتها تلك الظلام الدامس 
فاصبحت بارده وقارسه وثوت الذئاب والكلاب من كل جانب 
فها انا اردد لهم حروفي 
فها انا احكي مع تلك الكلاب والذئاب الذين يسخرون مني ومن وحدتي الابديه 
اسمعوا اسكتوا تلك الونات والنباح 
--
كلاب الدنيا تنبح وجاسم غصب يسير 
الكلب يبقى كلب وجاسم يبقى أمير
--
فلتنبحوا فلن اخاف منكم 
فانا بانتظار محبوبي هنا في هذا البرد القارس 
وتلك الرياح القارسه 
لن اتدفى فهو سياتي انشاء الله 
وهو من يذفئني بلهيب حضنه الدافئ 
لاتطيل الرجوع 
ولاتفكر باحد 
فانا بانتظارك ياحبيبي* 
*جاسم أحمد 
أمير العاشقين*

----------


## ::: كان حلم :::

هبت رياحك ياشتاء بأضلعي .... بعد المـــــغيب في ظلامٍ أليل
حطي رحالك يا دموعيَ إنني .... انوي المناحة في مقام الاجل
اني انا من عشت عند يراعه .... القاني فوق الترب اشكي العلل
حزن تُشَقِق في الفؤاد حمومه .... وسطَ الشــــِــــتاء بنارهِ متكلل

******

اختي حزن العمر...

منظومتي هذه من نسج حزنك المضرم اختي حزن لكي نتحمل هذه الدنيا ولكي لا نظلم انفسنا بكتفئنا بارتداء ازار الحزن وسواده..

الدنيا لازالت بخير وهناك شروق نتخذ منه سبل الامل وبذكر الله منهاج لايمان مريح للنفس يرسم الابتسامة علينا...

تحياتي لك خية

----------


## حزن العمر

غاليتي
ابتسامة حلوة

الله يعطيك العافية على مرورك
الطيب والذي أسعدني جدا شكرا
لك من أعماق قلبي وتسلم لك 
الابتسامة الحلوة والله لايحرمني
تواجدك بصفحاتي ،، أتمنى ان
يكون الشتاء في هذا العام 
يحمل لي في طياته الأمل والفرح
أتمنى ذلك عزيزتي أتمنى أن
يكون هادئ ساكن لا يحمل في
نسماته وأمطاره عذاب الذكرياات
واتمنى أن يحمل لكم أيضا اجمل
الأفراح والأمنيات

تقبلي
تحيتي العطرة لك
حزن العمر

----------


## حزن العمر

غاليتي
لحن الخلود
الأروع مرورك وشكرا لك
على التعقيب
والله يعطيك العافية
ولا حرمنا الله تواصلك الجميل
بصفحاتي

تقبلي
تحيتي العطرة
حزن العمر

----------


## حزن العمر

غاليتي
سعاد حمزة

الله يعطيك العافية
على مرورك وشكرا لك
ولا حرمني الله تواصلك
بصفحاتي دوماً

تقبلي 
تحيتي العطرة
حزن العمر

----------


## حزن العمر

غاليتي
الفراشة الحائرة

اسم جميل أخيتي
والله يسلمك ويعطيك
العافية على مرورك الرائع 
والله لايحرمني تواصلك 
بصفحاتي ،، وتسلمين على
الدعاء واتمنى لك كل صحة
وخير وسعادة

تقبلي
تحيتي العطرة
حزن العمر

----------


## حزن العمر

*الوحدة .. الصدف .. الذكرى .. كلها تهيج القلب وتهيج برد الشتاء في أعماق قلوبنا المتعطشة للدفئ والأمل* 

*والعيش مع الذكرى صعب حتى وإن حطمت آمالنا وأحلامنا وأعادتنا لأحزاننا لكنها ذكرى تعشعش في قلب الإنسان ويصعب عليه نسيانها .. ليتنا نرشف من الأمل رشفة لننسى الهموم لننسى لحظات العمر الحزينة*  

*ولكن أن نقفل صندوق ذكرياتنا فهذا محال محال محال حتى وإن أبكتنا فالإنسان بلا ذكرى كالروح في جسد ميت .. الذكرى وإن كانت مبكية واليمة فهي غذاء الحزن وروحه .. نعم إنها أقدارنا التي لا نعترض عليها* 

*أقدارنا التي نحياها ونحمد الرب عليها .. فهذه هي مسيرة الحياة وهكذا هي تمضي كيفما تريد وتشاء .. أجل لنرحم حالنا* 

*قليلا لنعود في فصل آخر مع الحياة والدموع ..* 

********** 
*أخي*  
*ياسر علي* 
*الله يعطيك العافية على* 
*مرورك الطيب وشكرا لك* 
*على التعقيب والله لا يحرمنا* 
*تواصلكم في صفحاتي* 
*تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والسعادة* 

*تقبل تحيتي العطرة* 
*أخيتك /* 
*حزن العمر*

----------


## حزن العمر

الشتاء لأمثلنا إسطورة عذاب ولحن حزين يجعل الدموع ترقص مع أمطار السماء .. الشتاء بأيامنا هو ذكرى تغدو في وسط حياتنا ذكرى حزينة أليمة نفتقد فيها الأحبة نفتقد فيها من كانوا يشعرونا بدفئهم رغم بعدهم عنا 
والآن يأتينا الشتاء ونحن في هذا العام بدونهم فنمكث خارجا تحت أمطار السماء يجرحنا البرد وتعذبنا نسماته العليلة رغم جمالها إلا إنها تعذبنا لفقدان أحبتنا .. نتألم .. نقاسي .. نتجرع سكرات الموت رغم شعورنا بالحياة ورغم إداركنا الكامل بإننا نسكن في أرضها .. إلا إن فصل الشتاء يكون أقسى الفصول بردا وعذابا لقلوبنا .. 
جاء الشتاء نعم إنه على الأبواب وأنا وحيدة كئيبة حزينة .. لا أشعر بالسعادة مثل كل عام الكل يردد أنشودة المطر إلا أنا صامدة صامتة أبكي وتبكي معي أمطار السماء .. ولكن هل سيجدي الإنتظار ياترى ؟! وإلى متى سيطول بي الإنتظار ؟! ربما يعود وربما لا يعود ! ! هكذا سيمضي الشتاء باردا وحيدا حزينا افترقوا فيه الأحبة ولا أحد يريد استقباله مثل كل عام .....

ولكن سنصمد وسيبقى الإنتظار قلادة معلقة حول أعناقنا نظر لها كلما اشتقنا لهم كلما شعرنا باليأس والحزن من فقدانهم .. سيبقى الأمل وستبقى روح الإنتظار في دفاتر حياتنا وأحلامنا وأيامنا .. 
&&&&&&&&& 
أخي
أمير العاشقين 
أهلا بعودتك مرة أخرى 
دوما لردودك في صفحاتي طابع خاص
دوما لعبير حروفك في صفحاتي رد
رائع يرتله الحزن يرتله الجمال والإبداع
تعجز الحروف عن شكرك والله يعطيك
العافية وشكرا لك والله لا يحرمنا تواصلكم
بصفحاتي ،، تمنياتي لك بالسعادة والصحة
والخير ... 
تقبل
تحيتي العطرة
أخيتك /
حزن العمر

----------


## حزن العمر

يسعدني جدا أن تكون حروف خاطرتي الحزينة أن تدخل لقلوبكم وتجعلكم تنسجون حروف إبداعكم لتحاكي نبضات الحزن بأقلامكم فتدعها تعبر عن أقلام غير قلمي الحزين وغير نمط تعبيري .. لكي نتحمل الحياة علينا برسالة صبر علينا بإيمان الرب وبقوة الأمل وبإن الحياة ستكون في الغد أفضل .. ولكنها الذكرى والأحزان والشتاء والأمطار حين تطرق الأبواب إنها تجعل الإنسان يعيش سواد وشتاء قارص حزين مكتئب .. نعم لايجب ان نظلم أنفسنا ففي الغد شروق جديد وفي الغد حياة جديدة وفي الغد أمل جديد ولكنها الذكرى .. الذكرى الحزينة التي تمر عليها الأعوام واعوام ... فنفقد فيها بصيص الأمل وبقوة لا إرادية ننجرف كالسيل المتدفق نسكن الأحزان ونسكن الدموع ونسكن كل شيء يرجعنا للماضي القديم 
******* 
أخي .. كان حلم ..
الله يعطيك العافية على 
مرورك الطيب وشكرا لك
والله لا يحرمنا تواصلكم
بصفحاتي ،، حروفك جميلة
وقلمك رائع 
تقبل تحيتي العطرة
اخيتك
حزن العمر

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
   مساء الخير   ابنتي  حزن العمر

كلما مست ضلوعي حا جتي     
                                          شفتك ابعيد واضنك ما تجي
يا حبيبي هاك  نزفي وروعتي
                                         استريح على الوله حد  الشجي
لا هو برد اجفاك  يبس دوحتي
                                       ولا عرفة امناوله ساعة  رجي
كل يوم آقول منك      دمعتي
                                    وأثرها من قلب اللي ما    نجي
 ذكرياتك  صور صارة متعتي
                                   بس أقلبها  وغني    وارتجي
ما خطر لك يوم   تطرب نومتي
                                   حلم  اتهجا تفا صيلة   هجي
        ابنتي قد يموت الورق منالبرد ولا كن تبقى الدوحة
 تتحداه  تمد ذرعانها للحياة  وتحتضن البرد والمطر
 بل وتموسقه حتى نفتتن بموسيقاه الساحرة
      كنت كذالك موسيقى مسحة بعض الغبار عن أذني
      جمعك الله بذالك البرد الثلج الدافىء البعيد القريب

وفقكي الله لكل خير وابعد عنكي جميع الشرور

خا دمكم بو كوثر                           ابتسمي تسعدي

----------


## hanin2000

هلا حزن العمرماهذا الابداع الموجود في قلمك وايضا ماهذا الحزن الكأيب الموجود في معانيها الدنيا لحظه فلاتجعليها ممتلاء بسواد الحزن نصيحه من اختك حنين واتمنى ان تقبليها وتعيشي بسعاده مصطحبه بابتسامه تقبلي مروري ولك مني خالص الدعاء

----------

